# Tent Camping and Heaters



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have often wondered if it would be safe to use a heater of some sort in a tent? An electric one I think would be best. Has anyone here used one, or know if its considered safe or not safe?


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

In my opinion electric heater is safe to use other than the gas heater. I use to keep the electric heater in the list of accessories .It is useful but should be used carefully.Any negligience can prove harmful though.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

You really have to check with the manufacturer's notes to see whether a heater can be used in a tent. Some heaters like the Coleman heaters for example are made specifically for that purpose.

Although tents do tend to have drafts so the fumes go away, still, not all heaters are recommended for indoors. And of course, you have to be careful not to knock them over in the night and not to get burned from touching them.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

People have been talking about this product.
http://www.mrheater.com/productdetails_extended.asp?catid=41&id=24


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Great link - it looks like just the thing for a tent. You need heat that is safe for your tent. What a easy heater to keep inside your tent. I know that you can't use every kind of heater in there.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a coleman catalyst heater that screws on a one pound propane cylinder, but it doesn't have that handy low oxygen shut off that the Buddy heater does.

The Buddy heater can work on the one pound cylinders too... now we just have to get the technology to recharge one pound cylinders!!!!!! hehehe...


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

The buddy heater is nice, I have used on of them before. hmmm, recharge the one pounders, that would be nice wouldnt it. Seems like it would cut down on a lot of waste too, imagine how many of those are tossed every year.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

If the Buddy heater is rechargeable that means it's worth the price to me. I try to get rechargeable batteries for the girls. They charge them all the time. My digital camera has to get fresh batteries. I can't stand using it with the red light on.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Tent camping we always used an electric space saver heater similar to this one









Works great. He also keep a couple in the camper. Instead of running the furnace all night long run one of these and it takes the chill of the inside of the camper if its not freezing outside.


----------



## ddelle (Mar 19, 2008)

*Recharge them!*



Dash D said:


> The buddy heater is nice, I have used on of them before. hmmm, recharge the one pounders, that would be nice wouldnt it. Seems like it would cut down on a lot of waste too, imagine how many of those are tossed every year.


 
Hello all. I just joined the site today. Wish I'd found this site a few years ago. Anyway,, after the two comments about charging the 1lb cylinders I thought I'd chime in. *You can recharge them*. As long as you have access to the larger 20lb gas grill sized cylinder, there is an adapter you can buy. Hook them together LP goes from the larger tank into the smaller cylinder. I believe you need to turn the tank over so that the liquid transfers over to the small cylinder. I haven't bought mine yet but I've seen them. I think I saw it at Harbor Freight, Tractor Supply or Lowes. Not sure.
Have a Happy Easter


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

ddelle said:


> Hello all. I just joined the site today. Wish I'd found this site a few years ago. Anyway,, after the two comments about charging the 1lb cylinders I thought I'd chime in. *You can recharge them*. As long as you have access to the larger 20lb gas grill sized cylinder, there is an adapter you can buy. Hook them together LP goes from the larger tank into the smaller cylinder. I believe you need to turn the tank over so that the liquid transfers over to the small cylinder. I haven't bought mine yet but I've seen them. I think I saw it at Harbor Freight, Tractor Supply or Lowes. Not sure.
> Have a Happy Easter


 
HEY great advise, thanks for the heads up ! I haven't been on this fourm long myself and I have already learned so much, I'm also enjoying it. HAPPY EASTER to you and your family as well.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi ddelle, welcome to the site!

One of our members here (heruide) mentioned this tool not long ago. I am going to get one myself. Here is a link to it at northern tool.

Brass Propane Filler Coupler | Grills + Accessories | Northern Tool + Equipment



ddelle said:


> Hello all. I just joined the site today. Wish I'd found this site a few years ago. Anyway,, after the two comments about charging the 1lb cylinders I thought I'd chime in. *You can recharge them*. As long as you have access to the larger 20lb gas grill sized cylinder, there is an adapter you can buy. Hook them together LP goes from the larger tank into the smaller cylinder. I believe you need to turn the tank over so that the liquid transfers over to the small cylinder. I haven't bought mine yet but I've seen them. I think I saw it at Harbor Freight, Tractor Supply or Lowes. Not sure.
> Have a Happy Easter


----------

